# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  The Girl With the Dragon Tatoo

## julianne

This mystery, set in Sweden, is fascinating from beginning to end. It has all the elements of a book that draws you in and keeps you there--- an intriguing story, interesting main characters (the girl in the title and the journalist around whom the story whirls), and a setting in Sweden, so well described you are transported there. Couldn't put it down; I had to know how it ended.

The author, Stieg Larsson, died young, leaving three manuscripts. The second book, THE GIRL WHO PLAYED WITH FIRE is due out this summer.

----------


## andynap

Very popular here Julia. In our library system, 8 copies are out and 2 are on the shelf. I ordered it.

----------


## amyb

I too am waiting for this book. Word of mouth around here is that it is a MUST READ. A

----------


## MIke R

it just arrived..... I guess I should put it in the featured section

----------


## Toni

While we were sitting in the airport on our way to St. Barth a few weeks ago, Gary was reading this  WSJ article and asked me if I had heard of the book, The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.  To answer, I simply held it up... I had just started it.... :) 

As Julia said, it was fascinating and imo very well translated from the original swedish.

It was my intention to leave it as part of the permanent collection at EMM, but (sorry, Amy...) it was so good that I brought it home to share with Gary and others...

----------


## amyb

Oh no! Missed it by that much-as Don Adams would say on GET SMART.

----------


## rivertrash

Don't know that I would call it a "must read" but it was pretty good.  Like so much of what I read, sorta seemed like the author had a hard time ending it.  I did enjoy the first 563 pages.  He is a very good writer and the main story is tightly crafted with a great ending.  Unfortunately, there is another ending.  Still worth reading.

----------


## MIke R

currently the hottest book in my store

----------


## rivertrash

His new one, The Girl Who Played With Fire, is going to be released next week.  It will be hot, too.  I'll read it when it goes paperback.

----------


## andynap

> His new one, The Girl Who Played With Fire, is going to be released next week.  It will be hot, too.  I'll read it when it goes paperback.



 Dick -join your Library- no reason to wait for paperback.

----------


## JEK

> His new one, The Girl Who Played With Fire, is going to be released next week.  It will be hot, too.  I'll read it when it goes paperback.




$9.99 on Kindle  :thumb up:

----------


## andynap

> Originally Posted by Rivertrash
> 
> His new one, The Girl Who Played With Fire, is going to be released next week.  It will be hot, too.  I'll read it when it goes paperback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $9.99 on Kindle




And what do you do when you are done with it?

----------


## JEK

Take it back to the library.

----------


## andynap

You print it off?

----------


## JEK

No, can't print it off. I move it off the Kindle and back to my digital library on  amazon.com.

----------


## andynap

Can you send it to someone else who has a Kindle?

----------


## JEK

No, it is tied to your uniquely named Kindle through your Amazon.com account. 




> "Upon your payment of the applicable fees set by Amazon, Amazon grants you the non-exclusive right to keep a permanent copy of the applicable Digital Content and to view, use, and display such Digital Content an unlimited number of times, solely on the Device or as authorized by Amazon as part of the Service and solely for your personal, non-commercial use."

----------


## KevinS

Actually, if you have two Kindles linked to the same Amazon account then purchased material is sent to one Kindle, but can also be downloaded to the second Kindle.  I know that it works for two Kindles, but I don't know if there's a maximum number of Kindles limit.

----------


## JEK

Right you are sir! I have two and have the same content. Anyone want to buy my 2G small format Kindle? It can be wiped and then linked to any Amazon account.

----------


## phil62

Hi Julianne-I am loving this book of mystery and intrigue and walk all over EMM with it in hand.  Next time, please pick a book that isn't 600 pages. Hugs, Amy

----------


## phil62

Finished and it was really good. Did not love the ending, but understand Larson had the manuscript for the sequel and had to have a teaser. Amy

----------


## andynap

600 pages and the ending is not good?? Oh oh- To me that means the publisher wanted the book done or else.

----------


## phil62

Only 500 pages. This author died suddenly at a young age  leaving 3 completed manuscripts. This book is the first and #2 is due out about now.  I think it was the cliff hanger to keep us reading about the GIRL WITH THE DRAGON TATTOO and you know I liked her a lot.

----------


## andynap

Well the question is - did the author complete the ending or did someone else?

----------


## phil62

Larsson is the only credit-he turned in the manuscripts.

----------


## JEK

Amy,
His story is  here.

----------


## phil62

Thank you for the link, kind sir. Larsson died way too young.

----------


## JEK

Found a little more about him. Now I'm going to read the book(s)!




> The novelist
> 
> After his death, Larsson left the manuscripts of three completed but unpublished novels in a series. He wrote them for his own pleasure after returning home from his job in the evening, making no attempt to get them published until shortly before his death. The first of these novels was published in Sweden in 2005 as Män som hatar kvinnor, published in English as The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. It was awarded the prestigious Glass Key award as the best Nordic crime novel in 2005. His second novel, Flickan som lekte med elden (The Girl Who Played with Fire), received the Best Swedish Crime Novel Award in 2006. At his death, as well as the third completed novel, he left the unfinished manuscript of part of the fourth novel as well as synopses of the fifth and sixth in the series which was intended to contain an eventual total of ten books.
> A television series based on the three completed books is in production by Yellow Bird Films of Ystad. Each book will be covered in two episodes (making a total of six 90-minute episodes). The first two episodes were released as a motion picture in February 2009, while the subsequent episodes will be released directly on DVD in December 2009. The series will be broadcast on Swedish television in 2010.[

----------


## phil62

I think you will like the books and the hero and heroine are of a new and different mold and have quite complex personalities.  Also a lot of computer talk, right up your alley! A

----------


## amyb

I left my copy in the library of Les Jardines d'Emmanuel. (You can not do that with a Kindle). Hope that a future guest enjoys it as much. Amy

----------


## JEK

> I think you will like the books and the hero and heroine are of a new and different mold and have quite complex personalities.  Also a lot of computer talk, right up your alley! A



 All Mac users no less!

----------


## amyb

You are one sharp guy. I knew you would pick up on that detail.........

----------


## JEK

> I think you will like the books and the hero and heroine are of a new and different mold and have quite complex personalities.  Also a lot of computer talk, right up your alley! A



Finished it today and starting on Number 2. I like  Lisbeth Salander's style and smartness! Here's how they looked on the Swedish screen.

----------


## julianne

Hmm...not a bad depiction. In my mind's eye, I thought of Lisbeth as even smaller. Glad you're hooked. All of the "Played With Fire" books are reserved already at our library. I was lucky to get it in pre-publication.

----------


## JEK

Here the movie trailer in Swedish, but your mind's eye can feast on some more images :-)

----------


## julianne

Merci. I do hope they will be shown over here with subtitles.

----------


## KevinS

I have to save something for November, and so far it is these two books...

----------


## JEK

> I have to save something for November, and so far it is these two books...



I tried to save them for the next trip, but I found it was like trying to ration champagne. Life is too short :)

----------


## MIke R

and good books are constantly coming out....live in the moment and read em now

----------


## amyb

He is good casting-very close to my mental image. I had Salander even younger/ a more juvenile look-a high school senior/college freshman look-in other words, YOUNG!!

----------


## JEK

Me too. She said she was 4" 11" in the book. Casting directors have a lot of latitude :)

----------


## amyb

Perhaps this guy is merely 5'2"-nah, that's not it.............

----------

